# jon boat guys: how are you shading your boat while fishing?



## back4more

I know a lot of you guys have boats with bimini tops, but for the guys with the small jon boats,

how are you shading your boat while fishing?

I've got a colorful beach umbrella that I'm tempted to use but I know it probably wont help the second person in my boat much.


----------



## shdybrady19

straw hat?


----------



## Money man

Fishing, sitting still? Not trying to cast for bass? If the seats have a post on them, then take a pvc pipe y adapter, drop it down over the seat post, connect a short pipe to that to reach out of the way, connect a 45 degree adapter to it to run the second straight pipe up over your head and it will be anchored at the seat post. Use a small wedge to lock it in place at the base whee you want it. Drop your large umbrella into the pipe, use a d-clip from Lowes to secure it in case of strong winds. Drill a hole into the pvc pipe and umbrella post to connect the two using said D clip, make it easy to remove and install. Sit back ,open the umbrella and enjoy the shade.

For the record...this system is also great for burying trebble hooks into while throwing crankbaits! My batteries are dead in my camera but I will try to post pics a little later.


----------



## Brine

Putting umbrellas on a jon boat is for wimps.


----------



## dcrail

Or poking out your fishing buddies eye depending on boat size!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Money man

Brine said:


> Putting umbrellas on a jon boat is for wimps.



LOL, well, it's mainly for cat fishermen.



I think you are right, skin cancer is so much more macho!


----------



## fishlipps1952

yep....after taking my wife to the dr, to have a multitude of skin cancers removed over the last 2 years, my eyes have opened up....and i'd like to think i wised up a bit...

i sit there in the waiting room, watching a BUNCH of older guys parade in and out with chunks taken out of the noses, ears and cheeks.....not a pretty sight....

so, i've started covering up.....the hat with flaps to cover my neck and ears....long sleeve columbia PFG shirts....and, i've started looking around for the fingerless gloves that protect your hands....

and, believe it or not, i stay cooler WITH the long sleeve shirts....

and, i've got the BIG umbrella with the holder....it's allowed me to stay on the lake in some what would otherwise be unbearable heat....it feels like it's 20 degrees cooler under that thing....

you just have to remember to set the hook sideways...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_993____SearchResults

some of the best $$ i ever spent..


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

back4more said:


> I've got a colorful beach umbrella that I'm tempted to use but I know it probably wont help the second person in my boat much.



sounds like it'd turn your Jon into a Sail Boat..


----------



## slingshot86

Hat, sunscreen , and tree lines.


----------



## Money man

OK, so here are the pics. call me cheap, call me red, but I am not afraid of a little pvc and some glue.

So the first pic is the assembled umbrella holder. The second pic shows the little D ring that you can buy at Lowes or HD. Drill the umbrella post in a couple of places so you can raise or lower it in the pvc. Then drill the pvc and then you can slide it up and down as needed. 

The third pic shows the break down between the unit so I can unscrew it and it sits neatly under the storage part in the front of the boat when not in use.

I have two of them, one for the front and one for the back. I bought some umbrellas from Walmart that are big and made to go on a table in the back yard so they cover some space...but not too much.

Fishlipps, I am with you. call me wain but I want to keep my face intact! Plus, I agree, I am cooler in a pfg Columbia Long sleve shirt than a cotton t shirt and a good hat! Ever notice the Arabs wear full cover clothing? I am just sayin...they know the sun and heat!


----------



## Brine

Money man said:


> LOL, well, it's mainly for cat fishermen.
> 
> I think you are right, skin cancer is so much more macho!





Money man, if I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong. 

For those that fish tournaments with me, they've seen both of my umbrellas in action. You can buy umbrella holders and mount them to the back of your seats.


----------



## Brine

and they're $12.99 at Cabelas. They have a wing nut that allows it to adjust for the direction the sun is shining down. 

Yours look nice too tho.


----------



## pcsolutions1

I bought one of those small ones that mount to te seat back at bass pro.  The umbrella was just too small to be really useful.


----------



## trickworm

Brine said:


> Putting umbrellas on a jon boat is for wimps.


 I agree with Brine find some shade if you get too hot or fish at night


----------



## widowmaker1

thin long sleeve shirt and a pea pickin hat. but in the middle of the day i go to catch bait in a shady cove till early evening


----------



## Brine

pcsolutions1 said:


> I bought one of those small ones that mount to te seat back at bass pro.  The umbrella was just too small to be really useful.



A golf umbrella will fit in them and they are 6 1/2 feet in diameteter.


----------



## milltown

My dad has had skin cancers removed and he bought the real shade umbrella at bass pro.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...4_225000000_225008000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Cricket Chunker

I'd seen the ones in the Bass Pro catalog before but I like MoneyMan's idea. Simple, inexpensive, flexible and gets the job done.

I may have to cobble together two of these for my boat as my fishing buddy (college age daughter) complains about the summer sun and heat.

Hey!!! Look at the bright side! If you get on the far end of Tussahaw and find your batteries are dead, just wait on a breeze and use them as sails to get back to the dock.  (of course with my luck the wind will be blowing the wrong way and into the briar patch we go).


----------



## sinclair1

Money man said:


> OK, so here are the pics. call me cheap, call me red, but I am not afraid of a little pvc and some glue.
> 
> So the first pic is the assembled umbrella holder. The second pic shows the little D ring that you can buy at Lowes or HD. Drill the umbrella post in a couple of places so you can raise or lower it in the pvc. Then drill the pvc and then you can slide it up and down as needed.
> 
> The third pic shows the break down between the unit so I can unscrew it and it sits neatly under the storage part in the front of the boat when not in use.
> 
> I have two of them, one for the front and one for the back. I bought some umbrellas from Walmart that are big and made to go on a table in the back yard so they cover some space...but not too much.
> 
> Fishlipps, I am with you. call me wain but I want to keep my face intact! Plus, I agree, I am cooler in a pfg Columbia Long sleve shirt than a cotton t shirt and a good hat! Ever notice the Arabs wear full cover clothing? I am just sayin...they know the sun and heat!



Moneyman,I would hide that ski boat from Hunter Jack ,He might give you the ROCK greeting


----------



## Money man

sinclair1 said:


> Moneyman,I would hide that ski boat from Hunter Jack ,He might give you the ROCK greeting



Sinclair, we would be best buds after I put him on the tube and pulled him a couple of miles. We just have to introduce him to life on the water without a fishing pole!

We try to raise well rounded children! A time and a place for everything.


----------



## sinclair1

Money man said:


> Sinclair, we would be best buds after I put him on the tube and pulled him a couple of miles. We just have to introduce him to life on the water without a fishing pole!
> 
> We try to raise well rounded children! A time and a place for everything.


Your probably right, He might have ole Cletas buying him a jet flea in a few years. My wife wants one for the lakehouse and I have resisted but,it looks like what momma wants momma gets. I am going to stick a few BASS stickers on it, maybe even a swivel seat(sweaky one)


----------



## Steve78

Coppertone 30 SPF quick coverage spray is all I use. Not enough room in a jon boat for an umbrella. Thats just a broken, lost, backlashed mess waiting to happen.


----------



## fishlipps1952

Steve78 said:


> Not enough room in a jon boat for an umbrella. Thats just a broken, lost, backlashed mess waiting to happen.



there's room enough in mine...i can sit or STAND under mine....had it for about 3 years now without a mishap....

and, mine is really more about keeping me cool than protection.....an umbrella won't stop the glare/reflection off the water ......gotta use the sunscreen for that...but, if there's any wind to amount to anything, i don't need the umbrella.....it's for the days when the lake looks like a piece of glass and it's 90 plus.....i can stay out there all day....and, in the middle of the day is when i do most of my damage this time of year..


----------



## jcountry

Just found this on Cabela's.  Looks like it is made for little jons and such.  I will give it a try if it fits my boat, and report back...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hurr...=bimini+tops&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## jcountry

I got the one just like in the ad above.  Fits great, and does a good job.  

It is especially useful in the middle of the day, when the sun is high.  My dog and I can now enjoy some shade.  Now the bigger boats ain't got nothing on us.


----------



## boonhogganbeck

Skin cancer is really serious.  I had a physical this week and one of the first questions the doctor asked me was if I wear sunscreen.


----------

